# McIntosh MC4000M on eBay (mine)



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Decided I don't need this and someone else may want it and actually install it instead of just letting it sit in their basement, like I have...

$2000 plus $100 shipping.

McIntosh MC4000M 6-Channel Car Amplifier Amp 100x4 + 300x2 Watts Top Of The Line | eBay


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! Are you only shipping within the US?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

vapor77 said:


> Wow! Are you only shipping within the US?


Where in Canada are you? If you're near Windsor, I'm only about 45 minutes north of Downtown Detroit. I'll ship to Canada if you pay any additional costs. LMK.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm on the West Coast, just outside of Vancouver.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

vapor77 said:


> I'm on the West Coast, just outside of Vancouver.


No problem. I'd ship to you as long as you covered any additional shipping charges. LMK. I've already had a bunch of offers on eBay.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Now that's and amp! GLWS


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Blazemore said:


> Now that's and amp! GLWS


Thanks!


----------



## BlackCGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I am interested.

Will you ship to London if I pay shipping costs?

How old is the sub and does it have any cosmetic damage?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackCGT said:


> I am interested.
> 
> Will you ship to London if I pay shipping costs?
> 
> How old is the sub and does it have any cosmetic damage?


I'd prefer to ship only within the continental US but I'd consider it if the other offers I have fall though. What sub are you referring to?


----------



## BlackCGT (Oct 6, 2011)

JKashat said:


> I'd prefer to ship only within the continental US but I'd consider it if the other offers I have fall though. What sub are you referring to?


Sorry I meant what is the age of the amp and is there any cosmetic damage or warranty remaining?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackCGT said:


> Sorry I meant what is the age of the amp and is there any cosmetic damage or warranty remaining?


I don't know the exact age but I don't think this amp has been made in over 7 years. The condition of the amp is impeccable. The only marks I can recall, if any are around the mounting holes. There is not warranty on this amp but it has been serviced twice by McIntosh while the previous owner had it.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

SOLD, through "Buy It Now" on eBay.


----------

